# Gaggia Selecta Deluxe - Any good?



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I've managed to pick up a Gaggia Selecta Deluxe - an impulse buy at an auction.

It is unused although I suspect a good few years old.

Is it any good?

TBH It's not the end of the world given what I paid - I intend to replace my old Gaggia Color (also picked up at auction a while ago - although possibly online).

Is there anything I should know about it (good or bad) or any suggestions you may have?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Believe it's a Gaggia Classic without the three way solenoid. All this means is your pucks will be a bit more soggy.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Believe it's a Gaggia Classic without the three way solenoid. All this means is your pucks will be a bit more soggy.


Well that sounds like a goodun then.....

As the Classic seems to be de-rigeur for newbies...

I reckon its gotta be worth the 15 notes it cost!!! ;-)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely worth £15.00 if it's working OK. Got yourself a nice little bargain there - well done.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Definitely worth £15.00 if it's working OK. Got yourself a nice little bargain there - well done.


Gets hot - tick

Steam comes out - tick

Pump works - tick

I'll just flush it through a bit and see if I can knock out a shot or two later....

I missed out on the other (coffee) bargain on offer - A Cubika Plus went for £4 - That went before I got there - but it had definitely seen some use and looked a bit grubby....

Still on the lookout for a similar bargain on a grinder - all I need is a Mazzer for a tenner!!!! or maybe I'll splash out a score or two!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it hasn't been used for some time, might be a good idea to descale. Only use the right stuff designed for your machine which I would think is Gaggia or Puly descaler.


----------

